# Hard Bump/Knot in Front Of Throat???



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

So I took my baby Comanche over to the trainer today and we were checking over him and the trainer noticed a knot or bump in front of his neck . I felt it myself and honestly had never noticed it before. It's not protruding out but it's there . The only way I know to describe it would be like an adams apple on a man. Do horses have adams apples or something like it ? We felt his other horses neck and he didn't have one so I am unsure on what it could be ?


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> So I took my baby Comanche over to the trainer today and we were checking over him and the trainer noticed a knot or bump in front of his neck . I felt it myself and honestly had never noticed it before. It's not protruding out but it's there . The only way I know to describe it would be like an adams apple on a man. Do horses have adams apples or something like it ? We felt his other horses neck and he didn't have one so I am unsure on what it could be ?


Horses do not have adams apples. Can you take a picture? I just took my filly to the vet yesterday to get a lump checked out on her throat.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

A picture wouldn't help because you have to push down on his neck to feel it . If you are just looking at his neck you cannot see it . That is why is has me confused. He eats and drinks fine and I have never noticed anything in his neck bothering him. I know he likes to hang his head over the fence and what not .


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> A picture wouldn't help because you have to push down on his neck to feel it . If you are just looking at his neck you cannot see it . That is why is has me confused. He eats and drinks fine and I have never noticed anything in his neck bothering him. I know he likes to hang his head over the fence and what not .


Hmmm. All I can say right now is keep watching it. Mine ended up being a hemotoma that we didn't have to lance. He may have been leaning a little to hard on the fence, or who knows. Is he pastured with other horses. My filly's was a larger lump because the vet determined she was probably kicked by my mare.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Ya , there are two other horses and a donkey. Comanche is the alpha of them all and the only one that bothers him really is the donkey, but that is because they play together all the time haha !


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 7, 2012)

Calming Melody said:


> Ya , there are two other horses and a donkey. Comanche is the alpha of them all and the only one that bothers him really is the donkey, but that is because they play together all the time haha !


All I can say is he may have possibly been kicked by the donkey during play, more so if swelling occurs.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Is that is what is called a gutteral (sp) pouch?


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Where exactly is the lump? Can you find a picture or sketch to draw on and point it out?


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

Here is the best I could do for right now . When I go out and see him I will try and mark it and take a picture with his head raised


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

It MIGHT be an enlarged thyroid. I would call the vet and ask, maybe get a thyroid function test.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I don't think that last picture loaded , let's try this again


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

I am not sure . He said something about his vet was coming out in a few days or something and that he would have him look at it. The bump would be right in the path of him swallowing , that is why I referenced the addam apple .


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I would call the vet who will be coming and describe the situation, so that when he comes, he will be prepared. Vets are not big fans of having additional patients thrown at them last minute. That lump would be in front of or around the trachea, or windpipe. The esophagus is a little deeper in the neck.


----------



## Calming Melody (May 20, 2012)

He had mentioned calling him today to ask him about it


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

A goiter may also be a possibility; caused by insufficient iodine intake. One of my mares has one. I always keep an iodized salt block outside 24/7 and a chunk of salt in her feed bin; that way she is bound to take in a little bit every day and it makes the goiter stays small and hardly noticeable.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

One of my horses started to develop a goiter the first year I owned him, it would come & go and yes it was the same spot as you described. Both horses had access to iodized salt block. After doing a bit of research, I learned most horses don't lick enough salt for their needs so I added a mineral salt supplement to the their feed. I haven't seen that lump for several years since I started doing that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Please let us know what you find out, and I hope it's nothing serious.


----------

